# Quirks with SAS Controller and SATA Disks



## kira12 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all,

*I* use LSI SAS Controllers and internal and external disks. The disks use internal 4k sectors but _Free_BSD doesn't recognize it. I must use gnop for 4k sectoring. How can *I* fix this problem? 

My disks:

```
ada0: <VB0250EAVER HPG7> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
da0: <ATA ST1000NM0033-9ZM SN03> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da6: <ATA ST31000340NS SN16> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da11: <ATA ST2000NM0033-9ZM SN03> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
```

The controllers are:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> 
mfi0: <LSI MegaSAS Gen2>
```

Regards, ré.


----------

